

How Your Cat Is Making You Crazy - Parasites - mhb
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2012/03/how-your-cat-is-making-you-crazy/8873/1/?single_page=true

======
tokenadult
Previous submission (not the only previous submission) with 76 comments as of
when I type this:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3573694>

Submitting the canonical URL

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3571353>

helps avoid duplicate submissions.

~~~
mhb
Thanks. I thought this was the canonical single page URL.

